# Underwear for the Trad Man



## sheermanus (Jan 11, 2006)

I've always been a traditional dresser beginning when my young single uncle lived with us and taught me about traditional clothing and style of dressing. He taught me all about madras, three button suits with top two buttons buttoned or lapels rolled to the middle button, buttondown shirts, regimental striped ties, traditional style shoes, Brooks Bros. look/style and on and on. He always told me men who dress in the "traditional style" (later it was coined as "preppy") always wore boxer shorts for undershorts and never briefs or "God forbid" bikinis and always an undershirt which for him was a sleeveless athletic undershirt although he agreed many wore t-shirts instead. Therefore I've always stuck by wearing my full-cut boxer shorts and athletic undershirts that I have loved wearing since I was a little boy.

I'm just curious if that holds true for the other trad dressers on here and would love your thoughts on the topic. I've always been curious why any man who likes the traditional style would wear anything other than full-cut boxer shorts and a sleeveless athletic undershirt or t-shirt.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

CEGO boxers, no undershirt. Trad? I have no idea and dont care, its what I like.

Trad would be BB or JPress boxers and undershirts I guess.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Unless you have your trousers specifically cut to accomodate, full-cut boxers are a bad idea for business wear. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Must be a trad thing. Boxer short sales in Europe are but a miniscule fraction of purchases in the States.

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

If you wear grinders you can't call your self a Trad. Sorry, but it's boxers or nothing.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Alexander Kabbaz_
> 
> Must be a trad thing. Boxer short sales in Europe are but a miniscule fraction of purchases in the States.
> 
> ...


Europeans also wear those banana hammock things on the beach.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

sheermanus,
I was raised exactly the same. I remember when I got to dress like the adult men in my family as well. Seems like I got my first suit, first brogues, boxers and athletic undershirts all at the same time. The only difference between my dad and me was I chose athletic undershirts like my grandfather, while my dad liked tees. I got the same lecture that you never wear briefs and, as you say "God forbid" bikinis. I was told bikinis were for gigilos (sp?) which led to a whole different discussion. I tried wearing trim cut boxers for a time but didn't like them so went back to full. As far as wearing them for business, always have, no problem. Not that I've done a survey or anything, but I think almost all the guys at my athletic club wear boxers. But then we're a pretty conservative set of businessmen.
Cheers


----------



## sunnisalafi (Feb 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Daywalker_
> 
> Unless you have your trousers specifically cut to accomodate, full-cut boxers are a bad idea for business wear. I'll leave it at that.


How is that?.............

FULL-CUT boxers only. Press and Brooks for me, especially Brooks tie-back boxers. I love those. I wanna try Mercer's boxers too.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

> quote:Europeans also wear those banana hammock things on the beach.


 [:0]

Tangas. They are called Tangas. Originally from Brazil, I believe.

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## Prince Barry (Jan 8, 2006)

You can't beat good old Jockey Y Fronts.....

Barry


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

My favorites are the Brooks Brothers tie-back, button-front boxers. When I get a new pair I have them monogrammed on the fly expressly to annoy the AAAC forum members who dislike monograms, and of course because I have an enormous ego and couldn't remember my initials otherwise. I also have plenty of full-cut boxers with elastic waist and the Press, Brooks, and Embassy ("the gentleman's short") labels.

I've always worn the crew neck style t-shirt, although Press and Brooks seem to have offered a choice between crew neck and v-neck for years.

My grandfather told me never to buy anything but pure cotton underwear. When I was in my early teens my father told me that bikini-style shorts, whether as underwear or swimwear, are for sleazy people.


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by sunnisalafi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tried a lot of the alleged "full cut" boxers mentioned in this thread only to find them anything but. If anyone can get this right, I think Mercer can. I never realized they made boxers. Thanks.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by sunnisalafi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. What I meant to say is: Unless you have your trousers specifically cut to accomodate, boxers are a bad idea for business wear. I'll leave it at that.

There are just way too many instances of trousers being cut a bit too close for boxers.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

I suppose, because I wear braces during working hours, I might be considered a Trad man?

It's boxers for me, and as per Mr. Kabbaz's post, I have heard that boxers are much, _much_ more popular with men my age in the US.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Everyone I knew wore boxers when I was growing up. Then boxer-briefs became the thing because they were a little sexier without being femenine. I've eventually moved to regular briefs though. I find them extremely comfortable, they never ride up and they leave more room to tuck my shirt in.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

The only solution for you people then, is to have trousers with boxer shorts attached inside as like the Duke of Windsor.

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Boxers from Brooks. 

My undershirts are v-neck. I don't buy these from Brooks, usually target. Cotton Boxers (and any other articles of clothing) are one thing but I see no difference between $5.95 Taiwan made undershirts at Target and $17.95 Taiwan made undershirts at B2 except for the inside label.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Literide_
> 
> CEGO boxers, no undershirt. Trad? I have no idea and dont care, its what I like.
> 
> Trad would be BB or JPress boxers and undershirts I guess.


I believe CEGO's are made in the same factory that Brooks used to use. Everyone should buy some just to try them out -- they can't be beat, really.

They're full cut -- best deal out there, I think.

I also like Press -- they're tartan boxers are great.

Like Rojo, I think the tie-back Brooks boxers might be tradliest.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by boatshoes_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which boxers? And how were they anything but "full cut" -- just curious.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Daywalker_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You keep saying you'll leave it at that, but then you give us a bit more info. with each reply! Never worn trousers that fit so tight that boxers would be unwearable, unslightly, or otherwise unaccomodating. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## 15575 (Dec 9, 2004)

Just curious if anyone had any feedback on Mercer's boxer shorts?

Mark


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we are approaching the Saturday Night Fever, Too Much Info mark!


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_


You keep saying you'll leave it at that, but then you give us a bit more info. with each reply! Never worn trousers that fit so tight that boxers would be unwearable, unslightly, or otherwise unaccomodating. I'll leave it at that.
[/quote]

That's the nice thing about trying on trousers before you buy them. If people can tell my religion by how tight the trousers are - I don't buy them.

Edited for spelling.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

> quote:Edited for spelling.


 My compliments. Others should learn from your example! Oh. Oops ... wrong thread. 

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by sheermanus_
> 
> I've always been curious why any man who likes the traditional style would wear anything other than full-cut boxer shorts and a sleeveless athletic undershirt or t-shirt.


He wasn't a trad, but I will offer the classic line from Kramer on _Seinfeld_ when asked why he refused to wear boxer shorts: "My boys need a home." It would seem that regardless of what one's preference is in outerwear, one might have such a concern with regard to underwear.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Trimmer suggests: https://www.vintageshirt.co.uk/


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by xcubbies_
> 
> If you wear grinders you can't call your self a Trad. Sorry, but it's boxers or nothing.


What are "grinders"?


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Srynerson_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I want 'em snug and secure. Wearing boxers is like wearing a kilt, maybe traditional but not comfy, at least not for me.

By "sleeveless," I am assuming you mean the undershirts commonly known as "wife-beater shirts"? I see those and I don't think "trad," I think "trailer park."


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mr. Knightly_
> 
> Everyone I knew wore boxers when I was growing up. Then boxer-briefs became the thing because they were a little sexier without being femenine. I've eventually moved to regular briefs though. I find them extremely comfortable, they never ride up and they leave more room to tuck my shirt in.


Mr K, I had the opposite experience. Everyone I knew growing up wore briefs. I never liked them. The only time I felt comfortable was when I put on my pajamas. It wasn't until I moved out and started buying all my own stuff that I decided to try boxers. I was amazed - it was just as comfortable as wearing pjs. I didn't know what "trad" was until I started reading this forum. Yeah I knew what preppy meant and liked the style but have learned alot since reading and joining this forum. My uncle, when cleaning out his house to move to a condo gave me alot of his old clothes. He, being the only "trad" in the family, gave me lots of Brooks and Press stuff, including unopened packages of boxers. I think this was my first clue to trad underwear. I don't really care if they're trad or not, I wear boxers because of how they fit and how I feel, I guess now, it's just a personal thing.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Rojo, never heard of Embassy ("the gentleman's short"). Where do you ge them?

Also:

Has anyone tried Mercers boxers? Good-bad?

Cheers


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Brooks oxford or end on end boxers for me. I've worn them since since my early teens. I've tried the button front tie back, but the leg extends too far down my thigh for comfort.

Not tried Mercer's...yet.

My wife and her friends used to have a saying- "There are 2 types of men, those that wear boxers and those that don't".

Best,

Ross


----------



## pinkgreenpolo (Jul 15, 2005)

V neck undershirts from JC Penny (polo) , are a thick soft cotton really nice for the price. I have not found a designer brand that can compare to these. Good old full cut boxers. Boxer briefs are good for trousers.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 18, 2005)

BB full cut boxers and crew neck undershirts for me. By the way... excuse my ignorance, but what's Mercer's?


----------



## Allthingstrad (Jan 5, 2006)

I prefer either the full union suit or else I go indian.

"Since it's a traditional, preppy look it's best if balanced by a relatively small four-in-hand knot." He sips his martini, recrossing his legs. "Next question?"


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by irishboy_
> 
> BB full cut boxers and crew neck undershirts for me. By the way... excuse my ignorance, but what's Mercer's?


irishboy,
Dave Mercer is a New England (Maine or Vermont I think) shirt maker. There has been some discussion as to who make the best oxford cloth button down comparing Brooks, Press and Mercer along with some others. Mercer has a web-site. I haven't bought anything yet because of price (I'm still a student and still doing mostly thrift shopping). However there are some folks who really like their shirts. I see from their web-site they also make boxers. 
Cheers


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by young guy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Mercer boxers are covered waistband, if that makes a diff. to you. Press, Brooks, and CEGO are not.

I think CEGO are the best value. Press might have a slight advantage because of the flare at the thigh. Press's tartans are most trad.

As for shirts -- I'm still of the opinion that the Brooks BD is the best way to go (save Andover's BD's) -- though I'm wearing a Mercer right now.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> The Mercer boxers are covered waistband, if that makes a diff. to you. Press, Brooks, and CEGO are not.


So how does the fabric and cut compare to say Brooks or Press?


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thatcher, can you add to this?


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I also grew up wearing briefs...I tried boxers for a bit, still wear them from time to time, now I wear what is a tight boxer, not sure what they are called, they are brief material and very comfortable (my mother bought these for me as a child and my friends made fun of them, so I went back to briefs)...

Now as one gets older boxers may be more comfortable but at the same time less appropriate (think prostate).....sorry if this offends anyone, just a fact of life.

I remember my first sales job, the big boss used to come out of the mens room with his pants streaked wet...not a look I care for. Maybe he was in a hurry, maybe something else.

guit


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

I go commando, much easier for me.
Prevents Tinea Cruris for sure!

Nice day my friends

Jimmy


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DukeGrad_
> 
> Gentlemen
> 
> ...


[:0] [:0] [:0]

Are you fibbin' to us? LOL


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

You win the post for this thread[8D][:I]



> quote:_Originally posted by DukeGrad_
> 
> Gentlemen
> 
> ...


guit


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

mpcsb/quit

I do, always had.
Then, I like the term commando as well, so it stuck with me.
Please do not tell anyone?
Especially Harris, now that he is Thatcher,named after whats her name?
I am a sore sight, in my non underwear state and my flip/flops!
Nice day my friends


Jimmy


----------



## WisBadger77 (Jun 12, 2005)

Robert Talbott boxers and JCPenney undershirts, usually vneck. 

PGP, I fully agree, JCP undershirts are the best I've ever found. Usually buy the tall size, after 20 washings or so they are still the right size. Others shrink too much. 

Talbott boxers have a covered waistband. They use leftover shirt fabrics in many cases.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DukeGrad_
> 
> Gentlemen
> 
> ...


[:0] [:0] [:0]
LOL, like we believe you!!!


----------



## faxx (Feb 16, 2004)

Trimmer:

I wanted to suggest that site.
Now I have to suggest: https://www.thecostumestore.co.uk

My very classic underwear:
Very soft wool long johns and vests as I have also mentioned a couple of years ago - I think.
Very soft 100% cotton jersey boxers - rather call them trunks - and short sleeved vests.

DukeGrad:

Still enjoying your retirement? I will never retire or die trying not to. Just posted wardrobe essentials. I believe you at least need 8 SETS underwear 
Yes, like we believe you. I rather believe a commando going commando instead


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Perhaps AskAndy boxer shorts?

https://www.cafepress.com/askandystore.6935324


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> Perhaps AskAndy boxer shorts?
> 
> https://www.cafepress.com/askandystore.6935324


Do the boxer shorts come in all sizes?


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quoteo the boxer shorts come in all sizes?


Only four...so in a way, yes.

I _would_ get a pair, but I'm holding off patiently until they offer a version which has a built-in digital display of one's up-to-the-moment post count (continuously calibrated via satellite).


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm holding off too...LOL...too rich, but not too trad for my blood.[}]


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

This thread needs a bump.

I present


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Tried a pair of Mercer boxers. Very comfortable, nice material and seemingly well built. Little restrictive with movement if you're going to the gym in them but overall happy with them.


----------



## SammyH (Jan 29, 2014)

Boxer Briefs.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Acme said:


> This thread needs a bump.
> 
> I present


Seems like a lot of seams for a pair of under britches.

I wear 90% J Crew and 10% Polo boxers and I've gotten rid of everything else. Of those, about 20% of each brand are boxer briefs and about 50% of all J Crew under britches I own are Christmas-themed.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

underwear shouldn't be trad it should just be white Froot Of The Looms and that's it.


----------



## mu2482 (Mar 4, 2013)

Howard said:


> underwear shouldn't be trad it should just be white Froot Of The Looms and that's it.


Howard, nooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

I prefer from the Vermont Flannel Company. Only $11.80, comfortable, and available in many lovely plaids including blackwatch, dress Stewart, and Buffalo. Perhaps particular relevant to my predilections is the patchwork flannel option.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Hating life that I missed the recent BB $7.50/pair boxer sale.


----------



## FalconLorenzo (Aug 14, 2013)

I used to be a boxers guy but I've made the transition to boxer-briefs within the past year and I'll never go back. I'm also preferential towards a nice white v-neck undershirt. Does anybody have recommendations on where to look for quality undershirts? I have some from Fruit of the Loom and Hanes but they are big, sloppy, and you can see the wrinkles underneath if I'm wearing a white shirt on top.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

https://ribbedtee.com/store/


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

Brooks Brothers button front with tie or button back. Ne plus ultra


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

mu2482 said:


> Howard, nooooooooooooo!!!!!


I don't need my underwear to be trad, what's wrong with plain old tighty whities?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Reuben said:


> I prefer from the Vermont Flannel Company. Only $11.80, comfortable, and available in many lovely plaids including blackwatch, dress Stewart, and Buffalo. Perhaps particular relevant to my predilections is the patchwork flannel option.


and you're going to wear that?


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

Comfort should be the guiding principle here, but I do my best to keep it simple and local: grey, 100% cotton, Canadian-made boxer briefs by Stanfield's of Nova Scotia. I pay a bit extra for these, but find it satisfies my conscience.

My wife couldn't believe it when I told her I was 29 before I first bought my own underwear! I admit that my late Mom used to keep me in good supply every single Christmas - at that time it was white cotton briefs from Marks & Spencer (back when these still existed in Canada).


----------



## FalconLorenzo (Aug 14, 2013)

I will say this: when I first started becoming "aware" of quality (clothes, food, consumer goods, relationships) about a year or two ago I was baffled when I saw my father's briefs in the laundry and that they were Polo Ralph Lauren. "Why would you spend more than $10 on underpants??" I asked him, and replied "well, I've had this set of underwear longer than I've had you!"

A year or two later, and a "new" set of Fruit of the Loom Boxer Briefs are now going in the trash. I get it, pops.


----------



## Dapper Chap (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunspel Boxers, or brooks Brothers tie back yoke front boxers for me.. cellular vest from Sunspel
or
Brynje String vest and trunks..
and for colder times.. Button fly long johns and 3 button Undershirts 

Im a bit of a Fogey really!


----------



## radisri (Dec 12, 2003)

It's Jc Penny Heavy Weight t-shirts they wear very well and last. They do get hot in the summer though. Keeps my good cloths from getting sweat stained. Boxers for me also. Tried a pair of Boxer briefs a few months ago again just way to tight.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

My preference is for Penny's Stafford line, which I've been wearing since the late 60s or early 70s. They have been well made, and frequently go on sale. I'm not sure that they are as good anymore. I like their heavy weight v-necks for winter, but they are thick and warm.

For a while I went with boxers, and acquired a bunch from BB and Jockey. But I find that I almost never wear them and am happy to go with Staffords.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Dapper Chap said:


> Sunspel Boxers, or brooks Brothers tie back yoke front boxers for me.. cellular vest from Sunspel
> or
> Brynje String vest and trunks..
> and for colder times.. Button fly long johns and 3 button Undershirts
> ...


Where do you find Brynje mesh underwear? Almost impossible in the US.


----------



## Dapper Chap (Jun 10, 2013)

I buy my Brynje from Fogey Unlimited .
and its wonderful stuff

Regards


----------



## gilbertevich (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't know what most of ya'll seem to be hung up on, but as a right stand-up, clean-cut, family-principled, _traditional _southern man I can tell you that crew-neck Ts and huge floppy drawers aren't the only way to be Trad. I wear a white ribbed tank/A-shirt (from Jockey, Polo or Hilfiger), and tuck it into the waistband of a pair of white full-cut briefs (ditto Jockey, but also Hanes Platinum), whether I'm wearing a golf shirt and a pair of seersucker shorts over them or a suit and tie. More Trad men, and there are already plenty out there, should shy from the kneejerk adherence to sail-like broadcloth boxers and try instead the support and comfort of full-rise briefs.


----------



## PaultheSwede (Dec 20, 2014)

Time to bump another dead thread...


----------

